# Flickering LED fogs with Start/Stop



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*DeAuto LED fogs and footwells*

To the ones who replaced their Foglights with LEDs, have you experienced it flickering when engine is started after being in the start/stop mode? Saw this last night after I installed it. thank you in advance for any feedback. Fyi my footwells LEDs also flickers.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

As the fogs would normally turn off when the engine is off, I would suspect there is a relationship.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

Not with the deAuto bulbs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> Not with the deAuto bulbs.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


 I have the de auto bulbs


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

TablaRasa said:


> I have the de auto bulbs


Easy, contact deAuto then, they will get you sorted.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

KarstGeo said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > I have the de auto bulbs
> ...


 I did but they said, they haven't seen it from others. Hoping any fellow Sel premiums can chime in (when they did the led change). Here is the footwell flicker. Need to video the fogs tonight Footwells https://imgur.com/a/IQEBUvZ


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> I did but they said, they haven't seen it from others. Hoping any fellow Sel premiums can chime in (when they did the led change). Here is the footwell flicker. Need to video the fogs tonight Footwells https://imgur.com/a/IQEBUvZ


Mine flicker...When the car starts there is a voltage drop to the accessories.


----------



## Rafale (Sep 14, 2017)

My fog LEDs flicker on initial start and then stabilize.

The footwells do not flicker at all

I think the flickering is due to the car doing a bulb check


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Rafale said:


> My fog LEDs flicker on initial start and then stabilize.
> 
> The footwells do not flicker at all
> 
> I think the flickering is due to the car doing a bulb check


 the issue I have is during operation and with Start /stop feature when I'm at a traffic light, the engine would stop when I have the brakes on and will restart when I let go of the brakes when the light is green. At that time, upon starting, the flicker happens with the fogs and footwells


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*DesertFox* said:


> TablaRasa said:
> 
> 
> > I did but they said, they haven't seen it from others. Hoping any fellow Sel premiums can chime in (when they did the led change). Here is the footwell flicker. Need to video the fogs tonight Footwells https://imgur.com/a/IQEBUvZ
> ...


 do you remember it happening with the halogens Fog lights? I don't remember seeing it


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

All aftermarket fog LEDs will flicker on start-up due to the cold diagnostics.

This issue you are seeing is different and has to do with the start/stop feature you are using and unsure of the issue as we never seen during testing and honestly the first time we ever heard of the issue.

We really suggest just switching the footwell with the halogen and you don't even have to install the footwell housing leave it out and look at the bulb to see if it flickers at all when you are using start/stop.

Please keep us updated so we can try to help.

Thanks


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> All aftermarket fog LEDs will flicker on start-up due to the cold diagnostics.
> 
> This issue you are seeing is different and has to do with the start/stop feature you are using and unsure of the issue as we never seen during testing and honestly the first time we ever heard of the issue.
> 
> ...


I will do so when I get a chance. I will try to video the Fogs as well. 

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> I will do so when I get a chance. I will try to video the Fogs as well.
> 
> Thank you


Thanks.

We want to make clear as there has now been emails:
-The flicker you see when you FIRST start the car with cold diagnostics is seen with all aftermarket LEDs. It WILL NOT flicker after with our LEDs.

-This post is about the *stop/start feature* meaning: "a start/stop system automatically shuts down and restarts the internal combustion engine to reduce the amount of time the engine spends idling."

This is different than regular driving after car is started and initial start-up - our LEDs have no issues there. In our testing we never seen this with start/stop or any other feature but being a 2018 and different trim it might somehow be different and could be sending the voltage differently than the models we tested.

We do hope others have more information that can help.

Thank you for your time in trying to diagnose this and sorry for any inconvenience


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Thanks.
> 
> 
> -This post is about the *stop/start feature* meaning: "a start/stop system automatically shuts down and restarts the internal combustion engine to reduce the amount of time the engine spends idling."
> ...


Reviving this thread as I have not had time to change the halogens back to take a video to confirm if it does it with the Halogens as well. Looking for fellow SEL premium owners to help me confirm. I find it hard to believe that I am the only one experiencing this flickering during the the start/stop system operation during stop and go traffic. 

Or, if you have not switched to LED fogs yet, if you can confirm whether the Halogens flicker or not during the same start/stop operation during stop and go traffic. Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Reviving this thread as I have not had time to change the halogens back to take a video to confirm if it does it with the Halogens as well. Looking for fellow SEL premium owners to help me confirm. I find it hard to believe that I am the only one experiencing this flickering during the the start/stop system operation during stop and go traffic.
> 
> Or, if you have not switched to LED fogs yet, if you can confirm whether the Halogens flicker or not during the same start/stop operation during stop and go traffic. Any help is greatly appreciated


I have an SE w/ Tech and I get flickering of the LEDs with Start/Stop operation.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RCDheliracer said:


> I have an SE w/ Tech and I get flickering of the LEDs with Start/Stop operation.


Thanks. Just to confirm, do you have the LEDs from DeAutoLed? Because that is where I purchased my LEDs


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Thanks. Just to confirm, do you have the LEDs from DeAutoLed? Because that is where I purchased my LEDs


They are indeed from DeAutoLed


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RCDheliracer said:


> They are indeed from DeAutoLed


Thank you much! I was feeling alone!


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you much! I was feeling alone!


Lol, That you are not. It's definitely an annoyance and I'm going to guess has something to do with voltage drop when the motor turns over. Should be easily fixed with a capacitor of some sort but DeAuto will need to weigh in.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

RCDheliracer said:


> Lol, That you are not. It's definitely an annoyance and I'm going to guess has something to do with voltage drop when the motor turns over. Should be easily fixed with a capacitor of some sort but DeAuto will need to weigh in.


I have deAuto led fogs and they flicker when the engine starts and yes, it has to do with voltage drop.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RCDheliracer said:


> Lol, That you are not. It's definitely an annoyance and I'm going to guess has something to do with voltage drop when the motor turns over. Should be easily fixed with a capacitor of some sort but DeAuto will need to weigh in.


Yes it is definitely an annoyance. Especially now that the nights are longer than the days, I get exposed to the flicker more often and definitely adds more to the annoyance. They just contacted me today and said they can send me something with extra resistance for both the Fogs and Footwells. I guess 3 months response after reporting it is semi-acceptable but better late than never. I'll see if these ones work and will update when received and when time is available to install( considering the cold weather and all).


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

*DesertFox* said:


> I have deAuto led fogs and they flicker when the engine starts and yes, it has to do with voltage drop.


Thank you DesertFox. it is not just initial start up right? Even during stop and go traffic with the start/stop system (if you have not deactivated/disabled it)?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> Thank you DesertFox. it is not just initial start up right? Even during stop and go traffic with the start/stop system (if you have not deactivated/disabled it)?



Yes, whenever the engine starts they will flicker....initial startup or with the start/stop.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I have had the deAuto LED fogs since January. Are you talking about a slight dimming or full on and off? I see a slight dimming when the car restarts, but it's not enough to bother me. I would think there is really no way around it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes it is definitely an annoyance......


Please explain how this can be an "annoyance" and not just an "observation".


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I have had the deAuto LED fogs since January. Are you talking about a slight dimming or full on and off? I see a slight dimming when the car restarts, but it's not enough to bother me. I would think there is really no way around it.


Ah, someone with common sense.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Yes - all LEDs on the start-up do this flickering but it WON'T flicker after you are driving and it won't affect our bulb in anyway.

TablaRasa is speaking of something different we never seen with the auto-stop/start feature but working with him through email to see if extra special resistance setup might help him. We will keep it updated to see if it does.



RCDheliracer said:


> They are indeed from DeAutoLed


Thanks - the team said they never had any complaints and the early model they tested had no signs of this issue. With VW they make so many variations it is hard to tell but here to help. We will keep the thread updated if we find anything. Thank you


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes - all LEDs on the start-up do this flickering but it WON'T flicker after you are driving and it won't affect our bulb in anyway.
> 
> TablaRasa is speaking of something different we never seen with the auto-stop/start feature but working with him through email to see if extra special resistance setup might help him. We will keep it updated to see if it does.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the update. I will keep an eye out for what you guys find. Hoping there is a simple solution. I'm also more than willing to provide some testing if you guys would like a second person to work with


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RCDheliracer said:


> Thank you for the update. I will keep an eye out for what you guys find. Hoping there is a simple solution. I'm also more than willing to provide some testing if you guys would like a second person to work with


We appreciate your patient. We will add that we didn't see it in the early atlas model we tested and it ONLY happens with start/stop function - if that is turned off these operate like normal.

I spoke to the team and they have a few different footwells and 1 adapter being tested.

If anyone might have issues please email [email protected] they can help you also.

Thank you


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

deAutoLED.com said:


> We appreciate your patient. We will add that we didn't see it in the early atlas model we tested and it ONLY happens with start/stop function - if that is turned off these operate like normal.
> 
> I spoke to the team and they have a few different footwells and 1 adapter being tested.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the replies, awesome customer service and being willing to work with me to solve the flicker. Also just wanted to say that I'm not having the issue with the foot well lights. It's just my fog lights. I'll report back what I find


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

RCDheliracer said:


> Thank you for the replies, awesome customer service and being willing to work with me to solve the flicker. Also just wanted to day that I'm not having the issue with the foot well lights. It's just my fog lights. I'll report back what I find


This feedback means a lot because as we said when we tested our products we never seen any flickering in the Atlas start/stop. We are going back to our original suspicion that something changed between models but we are working on a fix. Stay tuned.

:thumbup:


----------



## tbgti (Oct 23, 2017)

There have been a few times that I’ve noticed a flicker on the LED fogs while our Atlas has been running in the garage or just backing out of the garage. I’ll try and take a closer look over the next couple of days. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

tbgti said:


> There have been a few times that I’ve noticed a flicker on the LED fogs while our Atlas has been running in the garage or just backing out of the garage. I’ll try and take a closer look over the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This sounds different - our LED kit has a fail-safe - if your fan is stuck or not moving freely it will flicker to alert you to an issue vs having no fan and killing the LED. This could be seen if your fan stops for any reason - so there could've been some dirt that stopped it from spinning and then once it was able to spin it stopped flickering. If it is more frequently try checking to see if anything is blocking the fan or if there is a loose connections.

Start/stop flickering is different and wish it was something that we seen in our test so we could've diagnosed it prior to selling it but will figure it out now and get it fixed. 

Thanks


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

tbgti said:


> There have been a few times that I’ve noticed a flicker on the LED fogs while our Atlas has been running in the garage or just backing out of the garage. I’ll try and take a closer look over the next couple of days.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have seen the same thing - flickering not on initial start and not on start stop (though I do see that too but know it’s normal) but even after driving the car for a while. I think it’s usually when the fogs are activated by turning the steering wheel because when they’re full on I haven’t noticed it. It’s also usually only noticeable against a backdrop of something like a garage door or inside of a parking garage. 

DeAuto actually sent me a new wire and new bulb after helping me troubleshoot one side a few weeks back and I’m still noticing it sometimes. Wondering if it’s not their products but just a different voltage level or less steady current when activating the fogs by turning the steering wheel vs. full on. Figured it’s a minor annoyance/price to pay for having fogs powerful enough to actually be useful.


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

Jmbbabson said:


> I have seen the same thing - flickering not on initial start and not on start stop (though I do see that too but know it’s normal) but even after driving the car for a while. I think it’s usually when the fogs are activated by turning the steering wheel because when they’re full on I haven’t noticed it. It’s also usually only noticeable against a backdrop of something like a garage door or inside of a parking garage.
> 
> DeAuto actually sent me a new wire and new bulb after helping me troubleshoot one side a few weeks back and I’m still noticing it sometimes. Wondering if it’s not their products but just a different voltage level or less steady current when activating the fogs by turning the steering wheel vs. full on. Figured it’s a minor annoyance/price to pay for having fogs powerful enough to actually be useful.


I am wondering if they need some voltage regulator for that to stop the flickering. I was pointed by someone to these. From what I saw is that they did not flicker at all. My only issue is the fan and how long it could last.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jmbbabson said:


> I have seen the same thing - flickering not on initial start and not on start stop (though I do see that too but know it’s normal) but even after driving the car for a while. I think it’s usually when the fogs are activated by turning the steering wheel because when they’re full on I haven’t noticed it. It’s also usually only noticeable against a backdrop of something like a garage door or inside of a parking garage.
> 
> DeAuto actually sent me a new wire and new bulb after helping me troubleshoot one side a few weeks back and I’m still noticing it sometimes. Wondering if it’s not their products but just a different voltage level or less steady current when activating the fogs by turning the steering wheel vs. full on. Figured it’s a minor annoyance/price to pay for having fogs powerful enough to actually be useful.


They could've been confused by issue you had from emails - did they send the extra resistance? We suggest using that and returning the other LED for testing so they can see what happened. Please email them again for the extra resistance as that could regulate the problem. 

They feel the differences between models have caused different voltage issues but the extra plug and play wire (does not have to be attached to metal) will help.



Hfqkhal said:


> I am wondering if they need some voltage regulator for that to stop the flickering. I was pointed by someone to these. From what I saw is that they did not flicker at all. My only issue is the fan and how long it could last.



4820 LUX - ones you suggested from amazon

7080 LUX - our LED fogs - http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

That brightness makes all the difference when you want to see past your headlights. 

For example - philips is 4000 lux also:










We are working with the customer and will keep the thread update.

Thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## Hfqkhal (Oct 14, 2018)

I do understand about the Lux being higher. My issue is for past the headlights would be the high beam. To me the use of the Fog light is for it fill the gap in between the car and the headlight and not as a high beam. So if I can find a lower lux but with the same color as the main bean I would be ready to replace. 

Now back to the main topic. From what I see is that the flickering is being caused by the voltage and this why I said "may be a voltage regulator would be in line to stop the flickering" and not just a resistor.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Hfqkhal said:


> To me the use of the Fog light is for it fill the gap in between the car and the headlight and not as a high beam. So if I can find a lower lux but with the same color as the main bean I would be ready to replace.


We are not sure what that means? Are you implying that ours would be the same beam angle as a high beam due to the higher lux? If so that is incorrect.

1) it matches OEM nicely:


















2) it creates a clean cut-off that won't glare and stay where it should - cut-off on wall showing the beam angle:


----------



## AudiVW guy (Feb 7, 2006)

i found replacing those bulbs before they burn out with after market bulbs not worth it. 
i did that with another vehicle we had, it only burned money as they went through led bulbs like junk food. 
just my 2 cents.


----------



## CobaltSky (Jan 16, 2018)

Love my DeAutoLEDs. I did notice a brief footwell flicker tonight just as the start/stop kicked in when pulling out from a light. I have the blue footwells. Had them a while and never saw that before. I haven;t noticed the fogs doing it with start/stop that way, but I probably wouldn't notice that.


----------



## blerg (Aug 16, 2017)

RCDheliracer said:


> I have an SE w/ Tech and I get flickering of the LEDs with Start/Stop operation.


same here
I have fog LEDs from deAutoLed


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

CobaltSky said:


> Love my DeAutoLEDs. I did notice a brief footwell flicker tonight just as the start/stop kicked in when pulling out from a light. I have the blue footwells. Had them a while and never saw that before. I haven;t noticed the fogs doing it with start/stop that way, but I probably wouldn't notice that.





blerg said:


> same here
> I have fog LEDs from deAutoLed


Hi, sorry to her this. Is it with stop/start only?

We sent OP some product to try out and will report back once we have more info. 

Thanks


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

I have a 2019 SEL. Less than 400 miles on odometer and recently installed the deautoled fogs and interior leds. 

On my night drive yesterday, I also noticed the fogs flicker during a auto stop/start at a traffic light.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Andre VW said:


> I have a 2019 SEL. Less than 400 miles on odometer and recently installed the deautoled fogs and interior leds.
> 
> On my night drive yesterday, I also noticed the fogs flicker during a auto stop/start at a traffic light.


Really sorry again - we are upset that it isn't working 100% and more upset it didn't present itself in any Atlas models we tested granted it was the earlier models but if we have known we would have not released it or made a disclaimer.

We have another member that will be testing the new resistor setup.

We are sorry for the inconvenience - it seems stop/start is sending voltage to the fogs and it is causing it - what we have might fix it but cannot be a guarantee. Under normal operation without start/stop it works 100% so people are clear.


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

I don't even see this as an issue. They aren't flickering on and off. They are just dimming slightly when the car restarts. There is a lot of nitpicking tiny gripes on this forum.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I don't even see this as an issue. They aren't flickering on and off. They are just dimming slightly when the car restarts. There is a lot of nitpicking tiny gripes on this forum.


:thumbup: Even the lights in folks home flicker when the AC kicks on.


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Icantdrive65 said:


> I don't even see this as an issue. They aren't flickering on and off. They are just dimming slightly when the car restarts. There is a lot of nitpicking tiny gripes on this forum.


Maybe they are only dimming in your case but in my case, they are shutting off completely and coming back on. Is it a major issue, no but it might be nice if it didn't happen. DeAuto indicated they may have a solution so I figured I would weigh in with what I was seeing for performance with my Atlas and maybe help find a solution. They have been great with their customer service and seem to want to make everything function smoothly.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

RCDheliracer said:


> Maybe they are only dimming in your case but in my case, they are shutting off completely and coming back on. Is it a major issue, no but it might be nice if it didn't happen. DeAuto indicated they may have a solution so I figured I would weigh in with what I was seeing for performance with my Atlas and maybe help find a solution. They have been great with their customer service and seem to want to make everything function smoothly.


Yes, they are shutting off completely and coming back on. I agree on the customer service portion. Have not had the chance to replace it with what DeAuto provided me since the family have been sick. But will provide feedback soon after. 

Sorry if you feel I'm being "nit picky" but it is something that I did not see with the Halogens footwells and Fogs and Deauto states they are of OEM quality. Hence, it was brought up to them and they are willing to work with a few of us that gets "bothered" by it.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

TablaRasa said:


> Yes, they are shutting off completely and coming back on. I agree on the customer service portion. Have not had the chance to replace it with what DeAuto provided me since the family have been sick. But will provide feedback soon after.
> 
> Sorry if you feel I'm being "nit picky" but it is something that I did not see with the Halogens footwells and Fogs and Deauto states they are of OEM quality. Hence, it was brought up to them and they are willing to work with a few of us that gets "bothered" by it.


OK, how many vehicles have you owned where the exterior lights did not go off when you are running the engine starter?


----------



## Icantdrive65 (Nov 8, 2001)

RCDheliracer said:


> Maybe they are only dimming in your case but in my case, they are shutting off completely and coming back on. Is it a major issue, no but it might be nice if it didn't happen. DeAuto indicated they may have a solution so I figured I would weigh in with what I was seeing for performance with my Atlas and maybe help find a solution. They have been great with their customer service and seem to want to make everything function smoothly.





TablaRasa said:


> Yes, they are shutting off completely and coming back on. I agree on the customer service portion. Have not had the chance to replace it with what DeAuto provided me since the family have been sick. But will provide feedback soon after.
> 
> Sorry if you feel I'm being "nit picky" but it is something that I did not see with the Halogens footwells and Fogs and Deauto states they are of OEM quality. Hence, it was brought up to them and they are willing to work with a few of us that gets "bothered" by it.


Got it. Sorry. I didn't realize it was that bad. Strange how it only happens on certain ones. My SEL was built in May 2017. I wonder if the earlier ones are not having this issue and something changed along the way.

DeAuto is a stand-up company with the highest quality and it sounds like their service is just as good. I'm sure they will figure it out. What a pain for them to have something like this come up when the LEDs worked fine in initial testing.


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

I received the extra-resistance transistor wires from DeAuto today and am hoping to install them some time this weekend or early next week depending on how cold it is here in Boston. I’ll report back to DeAuto and this forum about what I see. 

To clarify, I’m seeing the flickering during auto start/stop that everyone’s seeing but what I’m more concerned about is seeing the same level of flickering when the lights are coming on as cornering lights or when I pull the knob out for full-on.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Jmbbabson said:


> .....but what I’m more concerned about is seeing the same level of flickering when the lights are coming on as cornering lights or when I pull the knob out for full-on.


Please explain the bases for your "concern".


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey one other thing to mention here - when people are seeing the fogs flicker either during initial start up, or during auto start/stop, aren’t you seeing the OEM headlights flicker too? I’m positive that when I take my foot off the brake and the car starts during auto start/stop I see my headlights flicker even when fogs are turned off


----------



## RCDheliracer (Jan 7, 2012)

Jmbbabson said:


> Hey one other thing to mention here - when people are seeing the fogs flicker either during initial start up, or during auto start/stop, aren’t you seeing the OEM headlights flicker too? I’m positive that when I take my foot off the brake and the car starts during auto start/stop I’m positive I see my headlights flicker even when fogs are turned off


My headlights don't flicker at all during auto start/stop.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

Jmbbabson said:


> Hey one other thing to mention here - when people are seeing the fogs flicker either during initial start up, or during auto start/stop, aren’t you seeing the OEM headlights flicker too? I’m positive that when I take my foot off the brake and the car starts during auto start/stop I’m positive I see my headlights flicker even when fogs are turned off


No, I am not seeing it on the headlights. I made sure to look at that as well before letting deauto know


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm not seeing headlights flicker, I just see the led fogs flicker.


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

interesting. thanks guys i'll check again and see if my memory is incorrect!


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

Yup! I was wrong. OEM headlights do NOT flicker during auto start/stop. My mistake everyone


----------



## Jmbbabson (Oct 18, 2018)

Hey all quick update - so I installed the extra resistance wires that DeAuto sent me and have been using them for about a week and a half now and I think they have helped with my fog flickering. 

The fogs do still flicker a bit on start up but I know that’s expected functionality. 

I haven’t noticed the flickering that I was seeing after the fogs had been on for a few minutes so I think the wires have helped. Before the wires the flickering didn’t happen every time though so I can’t be 100% sure, but I’ll keep monitoring to see what happens.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Jmbbabson said:


> Hey all quick update - so I installed the extra resistance wires that DeAuto sent me and have been using them for about a week and a half now and I think they have helped with my fog flickering.
> 
> The fogs do still flicker a bit on start up but I know that’s expected functionality.
> 
> I haven’t noticed the flickering that I was seeing after the fogs had been on for a few minutes so I think the wires have helped. Before the wires the flickering didn’t happen every time though so I can’t be 100% sure, but I’ll keep monitoring to see what happens.


Thanks for the update - so far the team said this fixed all issues from everyone that has tested it in their car.

:thumbup:


----------



## Andre VW (Dec 12, 2018)

I will also report that I have installed the updated fog wiring for a few days and during driving at night behind another car, I can see I no longer have a flicker during auto stop/start.

Thank you to the responsive team at DeAutoLED for this solution! And keeping the customer first in mind. 

For those still not committed on fog light decision, get the DeAutoLED fogs and brighten your world! The light setup at night is step change phenomenal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Andre VW said:


> ....For those still not committed on fog light decision, get the DeAutoLED fogs and brighten your world! The light setup at night is step change phenomenal....


Fog lights are not effective being brighter. You need to read up on what fog lights are and their purpose.


----------



## AzAtlas (May 15, 2018)

How do we get this wiring. I'm experiencing this issue as well.


----------



## wsutard1 (Dec 28, 2018)

Can you confirm that all new fog light purchases will come with the fix for flickering? I am holding off on buying a pair till I see that this fix has been integrated.


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

wsutard1 said:


> Can you confirm that all new fog light purchases will come with the fix for flickering? I am holding off on buying a pair till I see that this fix has been integrated.


It will not be - it is being sent out for free to previous customers since they did not know about the issue and this is our fault.

The additional wire has to be purchased separately and will be added to the listing and the listing will be clear that if you plan on using stop/start function they will need the extra adapter.

Thank you


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

Some updates:
everyone that had issues now have them fixed with this custom resistor setup: plug and play / small compact black box / no need to attach to metal

:thumbup:


"Just wanted to let you all know that I had a chance to install the resistors and test the functionality out over the last few days. The errors are gone now and they appear to be working as intended from the factory. If anyone else runs into similar problems I’d feel fairly confident in saying the resistors should solve it for them as well. Thanks for the assistance and quick shipping! The lights are a good match to the factory LED headlights and add a lot of additional light that the factory fogs were lacking. I’m very impressed with the quality of the product and support."

All fixed - all working - thanks for making this post and more importantly thanks 100% for allowing us to create a fix and sticking with us. 

It works with the yellow/white model too:
http://deautokey.com/product/dual-c...n-a-clean-white-hyper-3000k-yellow-at-anytime

single white - add the resistor on drop down:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

I'm having this issue with my fogs as well that I bought last year. Anyway to get the resistors? Thanks






deAutoLED.com said:


> Some updates:
> everyone that had issues now have them fixed with this custom resistor setup: plug and play / small compact black box / no need to attach to metal
> 
> :thumbup:
> ...


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

msm02eshift said:


> I'm having this issue with my fogs as well that I bought last year. Anyway to get the resistors? Thanks


Yes - you just have to email the team with your order info: [email protected] and they will get you setup.


There is now an option to add the custom plug and play auto start/stop adapter - no splicing coding - it plugs right into your OEM adapter and the fog adapter:
http://deautokey.com/product/complete-led-fog-light-kit-with-no-glare-fits-volkswagen-atlas

They are not sold separately and ONLY in this kit as we know many are having issues with other LEDs but this is custom and works with our kit. But it is worth it - our LEDs are brighter.


----------



## msm02eshift (Jul 11, 2018)

Great. Thanks for quick response. I'll email right away.




deAutoLED.com said:


> Yes - you just have to email the team with your order info: [email protected] and they will get you setup.
> 
> 
> There is now an option to add the custom plug and play auto start/stop adapter - no splicing coding - it plugs right into your OEM adapter and the fog adapter:
> ...


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

*resistance transistor wires*

I received the resistance transistor wires and installed them. The fog lights are working but now I have an error. I did a scan and the error is fog lights are out.

Anyone else have the problem?


----------



## deAutoLED.com (Jun 1, 2012)

*DesertFox* said:


> I received the resistance transistor wires and installed them. The fog lights are working but now I have an error. I did a scan and the error is fog lights are out.
> 
> Anyone else have the problem?


You have a dash light error? Did you email [email protected] - they can maybe try a different setup if your car is not working 100%. Just let them know.

Thanks


----------

